
Ask HN: Should we have arm bands like in Contagion post catching the virus - aaron695
Here&#x27;s the prop they used - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.yourprops.com&#x2F;Monovalent-Vaccine-Intranasal-armband-original-movie-prop-Contagion-2011-YP59715.html
======
zenexer
What are you proposing?

